# FS cichlids and oddballs (ADDED FREE FISH!!)



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Life is getting busier so I am cutting back the livestock in my 210 gallon, I cant keep up with the water changes anymore so somebody has to go.

1x male frontosa around 4-5" just starting to get a hump. FREE 

1x vieja argentea about 3" and growing fast. $15

2x Hujeta gars one is around 5" and the other about 7" both have figuered out how to eat floating cichlid pellets, and barely try to eat feeders lol. $25

1x Livingstonii female around 6" when I was still feeding feeders to the gars she would fake being dead then lunge at them, pretty cool behavior. FREE

1x Farlowella looking pleco around 4", looks kind of like a Farlowella with a short nose im not really sure what he is lol. $10

pics will be up later this weekend.
Prices are not set in stone as I would much rather receive less money and have my fish go to a good home, thats why im not just selling them to the LFS.
I may also be selling more fish later depending on how things go, thanks.


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Give me a Holla when you get pics of the Gars up.


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

ok pics are up except for the whiptail catfish becouse he refuses to come to the front of the tank for a picture.


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

bump for added fish


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

ok seriously, I am willing to give the frontosa and livingstonii away for free if they go to good homes.


----------



## Lymric (Feb 27, 2011)

*...*



moneysink said:


> ok seriously, I am willing to give the frontosa and livingstonii away for free if they go to good homes.


if i were closer, i would BUY the livingstonii  i do wish you luck though, their beautiful fish


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah...if you were closer and I could provide proper accomadation for the Frontosa I would have been all over it, even with a cost. Free bump.


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

bump for the day


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

cant believe I cant even give these guys away...


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello,
I sent you a PM about the fish
Mike 604 535 9063


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

PMed back at ya.


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

all fish pending


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

I would have grabbed the livingstonii from you, except that my 90gal tank is quite crowded already. Unless... somebody here would like to take my Jack Dempsey from my hands  ...


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah I know that pain, mine was pretty overcrowded and they just kept growing lol.


----------



## iPhone4 (Mar 11, 2011)

*I'm very interested in picking up both of your FREE Cichlids "if" your willing to let me have them, Please respond @ once as I'm able to come as soon as tomorrow(Wed May18/2011) to pick them up both(1x male frontosa around 4-5" just starting to get a hump & 1x Livingstonii female).

Thank You*


----------

